# Cameras at the Super Bowl.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2017)

While I expected more Canon cameras to be visible after the bowl ended, I was shocked to see only one Gold Ring (Nikon Lens). Red ring lenses by the dozen, Nikon produces excellent cameras, so why weren't their more? Was Canon there handing them out? I did not see Sony DSLR's, but I assume that there were a significant number of video cameras from Sony. Even there, they often use Canon 4K broadcast lenses.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 6, 2017)

For sports shooting, there's Canon and then the others. Everyone knows that.


----------

